# Swiss Ice Storm Pics!



## EatenByLimestone (Jan 24, 2009)

This puts the one we had to shame!


http://bestpicsaround.com/pic-258-Swiss-ice-storm#nav-holder


Matt


----------



## Wet1 (Jan 24, 2009)

Wow


----------



## Sealcove (Jan 24, 2009)

That is frozen spray.


----------



## kenny chaos (Jan 24, 2009)

It looks like Niagara Falls in the winter except they don't let you park your car in it!


----------



## Northern NH Mike (Jan 25, 2009)

I'm going with the frozen spray theory myself.  Interesting, even artistic, photos however; thanks for the link.


----------



## wingsfan (Jan 25, 2009)

Northern NH Mike said:
			
		

> I'm going with the frozen spray theory myself.



Me too.


----------



## Risser09 (Jan 25, 2009)

uh honey, where's the ice scraper?


----------



## Sealcove (Jan 25, 2009)

I don't think it is a theory.  Look at the shots that show across the street or beyond; not a shred of ice.  Furthermore the formations have the classic structure of windblown sea or lake spray.  

That doesn't take away from the neatness of the pictures.


----------



## kenny chaos (Jan 25, 2009)

Okay, let's give the guy a break.  It wasn't an ice storm.  
Thanks for the cool pics anyway.


----------



## begreen (Jan 25, 2009)

Looks like they had a pretty big and cold wind storm blowing across Lake Geneva in 2005 and 2007. It sculpt these great ice formations with frozen lake water. Here's a video:


----------



## drewmo (Jan 30, 2009)

We've seen that a couple times here in Evian, on the south side of Lake Geneva, too. Never park by the lake during the winter! When the wind blows out of the north, known by the locals as the "bise," the spray coats everything in sight. Boats have been lost in the harbor because of the ice accumulation. The pictures in the original post come from a village just to the east of Geneva, on the north side of the lake. Unusual to have a southernly wind cold enough to form that much ice. The lake itself never freezes, at least to my knowledge. For as large as the lake is and how it's tucked inbetween a couple of mountain ranges, I'm constantly surprised at how calm it can be. However, when the wind kicks up, it's a whole different monster. Here are a couple of photos of the lake during a bise (but not cold enough to freeze).












And one shot of the lake when it's calm.


----------

